# Hedgie fell. I had a heart attack ><



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

I took Bulu out of her cage, and she was feeling more active than usual, and kept climbing around on my arms and chest and legs. I don't know what happened, but all of a sudden she launched herself off the crook of my arm, bounced off my bed, and landed on her back on the floor. The fall from the bed is maybe 1.5 feet, and the floor is pretty thickly carpeted. I picked her up and after a little bit more exploring, she settled down to nap on me.

I looked up all the posts on hedgie falls, so I know all the warnings and things I should watch for. Since it's midnightish, I'll observe her until tomorrow. She seems fine (but then that's on appearances sake). She's all cuddly and walks fine. I'll see how much she runs and eats tonight.
Hopefully my baby is okay.

If I take her to the vet, what would they be looking for and what procedures would need to be done? The reason is because the nearest exotic pet vet is over 2 hours away by public transit. If the procedures/checks don't need to be done by an exotic animal vet, there's a vet a 2 minute walk away that I could go to instead. I'd be able to bring her over tomorrow morning.


----------



## darkestz (Aug 8, 2010)

A few months ago my hedgehog fell from about 2 feet of the ground, solid wood. I had trouble trying to handle him back then. Thankfully nothing bad happened and he was 100% fine. Sometimes there can be internal bleeding so you should watch out for the color of her poop and how much she eats. Hopefully she's fine. Good luck!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Yup I've been watching. Her poops and food intake seems pretty normal. This morning I've picked her up and started slightly pressing. My grandma said if there's some internal injuries, if I press slightly, it might hurt. So I thought to try that out with Bulu, and she was fine. I'm still hoping someone tells me whether going to a regular vet is okay or an exotic vet is necessary before setting up an appointment. 

Thank god your hedgie is okay!


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Does the regular vet even see hedgehogs? Does the exotic vet? are they experienced with them?

Here are the major vet issues with hedgehogs: 

1 - examining them - will the vet know how to properly examine the hedgehog without using gas? my vet has the technicians "scruff" the hedgehogs for examination. If they do need to gas them, are they experienced with using anaesthetic on hedgehogs (it can be quite risky).

The only way to really check for internal bleeding would be an xray or ultrasound, which the hedgehog would have to be put under for - don't let an unexperienced vet do this, as there are risks. 

If the hedgehog's belly feels hard to the touch at all, you notice any black tarry stool or the hedehog seems lethargic at all, you will need to see a vet for sure, but in the mean time, I'd call the 2 vets and see who seems more experienced. Ask them if they'd have to sedate the hedgehogs, if they know how to examine them/check for internal bleeeding/etc.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

you would want to go to an exotic vet rather than a regular vet.. unless the reg vet says they are able to treat hedgies... anyway i just wanted to say i feel your pain! i was at the petstore yesterday with my beardie Loki who is quite hyper, but he usually loves nuzzling on my shoulder... ironically i was looking for a lizard leash for him & he jumped off me & landed on the hard floor.. he really launched himself! i had my hand around him and everything i moved my hand slightly away from him to move my hair & off he went! i tried to catch him but it was sudden and unexpected and i was SO scared and upset when he fell! he never did that to me before.. but he also seems to be fine.. i felt his legs and back & tummy and from the feel of things his bones seem okay, he is moving and acting and eating normally.. so i am just going to keep a close eye on things. hope everything is okay with your baby!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the concern and advise. 


SnufflePuff said:


> Does the regular vet even see hedgehogs? Does the exotic vet? are they experienced with them?
> 
> Here are the major vet issues with hedgehogs:
> 
> ...


Thank you for that information. I had no idea how they did x-ray and ultrasounds. Her bell seems fine (I've been gently pressing on it), and her poop looks normal (it is black though). Bulu seems completely normal on the outside. I did call the 2 vets on your advice. Obviously the one who does treat hedgehogs would be more experienced (she's listed on HHC), but the vet that's close by says they'd also treat hedgehogs.

The receptionist said that Dr. Watt has been a vet for 30 years, and treats a lot of reptiles, but she hasn't seen a hedgehog in the 3 years she's been there. He wasn't in so she couldn't ask him specifically and I couldn't get any more information on their procedures. I might not go to him for big procedures, but I think if I ever need to get Bulu to a vet quickly, he'd be the one I go to because it'd take 2 minutes to walk there.

I'll call back when he's in to ask him personally how comfortable he is with handling hedgehogs. Is there a way to check his credentials online?



panda said:


> i just wanted to say i feel your pain! i was at the petstore yesterday with my beardie Loki who is quite hyper, but he usually loves nuzzling on my shoulder... ironically i was looking for a lizard leash for him & he jumped off me & landed on the hard floor.. he really launched himself!


 That must've been terrifying! Hopefully he's okay!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

ughh i know!! the little bugger is just such a ball of energy! :roll: i'm just glad he is ok, still keeping a close eye, he has a vet visit coming up soon anyway so as long as nothing seems wrong before then...
i'm sure your hedgie is okay, especially since you said your landed on quills right? their quills are protection luckily.. since they are soo clumsy hehe. keep us updated


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

xspiked said:


> Thanks everyone for the concern and advise.
> 
> Thank you for that information. I had no idea how they did x-ray and ultrasounds. Her bell seems fine (I've been gently pressing on it), and her poop looks normal (it is black though). Bulu seems completely normal on the outside. I did call the 2 vets on your advice. Obviously the one who does treat hedgehogs would be more experienced (she's listed on HHC), but the vet that's close by says they'd also treat hedgehogs.


Black poop is a sign of internal bleeding! Are you certain it is black? Rub it between a tissue. Sometimes dark green poop looks black. If you rub it and it's still black, she needs to see a vet.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Nancy said:


> xspiked said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone for the concern and advise.
> ...


Her poop has always been that dark colour. I just looked at it under brighter light now, and it's a dark brown. Is that better? It never worried me much because it's always been dark, and it comes out firm, not goopy or anything. Is that cause for concern?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

The poop might look black once it is dry. You can do what Nancy said and rub it on a paper towel and see what color it really is. If dark brown that's probably fine, but if black and/or tarry then she might have internal bleeding and will need a vet ASAP. 

Hope she is ok!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

susanaproenca said:


> The poop might look black once it is dry. You can do what Nancy said and rub it on a paper towel and see what color it really is. If dark brown that's probably fine, but if black and/or tarry then she might have internal bleeding and will need a vet ASAP.
> 
> Hope she is ok!


Bulu thanks you for your well wishes . I just checked her poop and apparently I've been blind/fooled all this time. It IS a medium brown colour insidie, but the outside looks black. Thank you and Nancy for telling me this, otherwise I would have never gone about squishing poop. 

Bulu ate more than usual last night. (so, the night after her fall). Is that a good thing or a bad thing? (she went from ~ 50 kibble to 73)


----------

